# Anyone one here in Bahrain?



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll be arriving in Bahrain on Saturday for a couple of weeks, I'm working about two weeks a month in Bahrain just now and it's not much fun sitting in every night so anyone up for a pint?


----------

